# 1931 Bugatti Royale type 41 (Car)



## JRE313 (Dec 26, 2011)

Please keep in Mind that i am a complete Noob at this
Let me know what you think

Equipment= Canon T3 rebel
Lens Used=Tamron AF 17-50mm F/2.8 XR Di-II LD SP Aspherical (IF) Zoom Lens
Exposures=5
Location=Henry Ford Museum (Dearborn Michigan)
Techniques= PhotoMatix, Adobe PhotoShop Cs5, Topaz Adjust= Dynamic Pop 2


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 26, 2011)

I love the shot, but the HDR also makes it really busy.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 26, 2011)

That's a beautiful machine.  It doesn't need that overcooked HDR coloration, it just detracts from the beauty of the machine.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 26, 2011)

Wish I could see it. Where is the file?


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 27, 2011)

Cool image, still work on the your black, mid tones and whites. I think once you get those adjusted better the picture will POP!


----------

